# Pre-surgery food tips



## ameliamont63 (3 mo ago)

My dog will be having her TPLO surgery on Monday. And I was hoping someone can answer my question. Is it okay to feed my dog before the surgery? If so, can you recommend food that I can give her? Please let me know your thoughts. Thank you.


----------

